# Control para motores ac



## nanyth (Dic 1, 2006)

Estoy realizando un proyecto para controlar un motor AC de 110v, para ello implemente un control por fase que  manda el voltaje de activacion al triac, el problema que encuentro es que cuando conecto la carga inductiva (motor) el triac no trabaja en el cuadrante III, pulso negativo, y el motor arranca forzado. que puedo hacer para resolver este problema?


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 4, 2006)

Usa 2 SCR en configuración Back2back en vez del triac.


----------



## rafael ahumada (Dic 6, 2006)

hola nanyth, el problema que presenta tu circuito es que cuando se conecta una carga altamente inductiva, en tu caso un motor, la corriente tiende a retrasarse y el triac no apaga en el cruce por cero de la conmutación natural de la línea, por lo que los triac's no son muy ùtiles en este caso ya que como dijo un profesor de potencia mio: "los triacs son muy pendejos, se dejan engañar por la corriente y se quedan prendidos".

SOLUCIÓN: utiliza dos SCR's en antiparalelo (como dicen vulgarmente en 69) ya que a este fenomeno se le contrarresta activando un scr durante el semiciclo posotivo y otro durente el negativo para realizar un control eficaz de la potencia en la carga.
NOTA: si trabajas con dos pulsos manda el positivo entre la compuerta y el cátodo del primer scr y el negativo al otro.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Dic 14, 2006)

rafael tienes razon usar triacs son un complique, y ahsta peligroso cuando no se sabe poner un buen diseño porque se pueden prender o apagar facilmente sin haberseles ordenado y por lo tanto causar accidentes. 

usa un rele de estado solido un SSR

CHAU


----------



## Morforoni (Jun 1, 2007)

Hola, me podria alguien ayudar con un problemita que tengo con un motor monofásico a 220v, lo estoy utilizando para un proyecto de un portón automático, la inversión de giro y el control para el motor utilizo relé de estado sólido en vez del contactor, pero cuando paro el motor da la impresión de que queda conecatdo una fase, si aumento el valor del capacitor para el arranque del motor de 20uF a 40uF el problema desaparece , pero aparece otro en el motor que se recalienta, que me recomiendan hacer gracias.


----------



## aliteroid (Jun 3, 2007)

Envia un dibujo de tu circuito para clarificar un poco, otra cosa el motor es de condensador permanente o solo de arranque??


----------



## Morforoni (Jun 21, 2007)

Gracias pero ya solucione mi problema es de condensador permanente, le puse un MOV en paralelo a los contactos del rele de estado solido y listo


----------



## migcaster (Oct 5, 2007)

necesito implementar un control de arranque y paro para un monotor monofasico de 110 v con condensador permanente

he pensado en utilizar un biestable para los dos botones de arranque y paro, despues un transistor como conmutador que polarice el IRLED de un optoacoplador (MOC3011) que va a disparar un TRIAC que sacara y metera la fase al motor para el paro y arranque

pero no siempre me funciona, y cuando logre hacerlo funcionar arrancaba el motor, pero despues no se detenia completamente o aveces arrancaba y como que intentaba pararse sin yo oprimir el boton que uso para paro. y otras veces necesitaba arrancar el sistema con el arranque activado o de otra manera no arrancaba.

alguien podria ayudarme o decir que no estoy considerando o si puedieran ayudarme con un diseño lo agradeceria mucho ya que esto es una practica para la escuela.


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 5, 2007)

Se aplica lo mismo que venimos diciendo: Triac NO!
¿Leiste al menos el hilo donde posteaste?


----------



## migcaster (Oct 6, 2007)

gracias Nilfred, si lei los posts anteriores, pero sin embargo mi pregunta era como utilizare un MOC3011 para el disparo, ¿este igual me causa ese problema por ser un fototriac?

y como uso un solo disparo, puedo unir las compuertas de los SCR en antiparalelo o deberia buscar otro diseño con dos pulsos de disparo?

gracias de antemano


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 7, 2007)

MOC3031 dispara en el cruce por 0, el 3011 puede quemar los triac si justo se da una alta dV/dt
El diseño recomendado esta en el datasheet


----------



## idem258 (Jun 7, 2012)

Uhm... puedo usar los MOC 3041 y activar ambos gate de los SCR al mismo tiempo?


----------



## Scooter (Jun 7, 2012)

No, si haces la conexión verás que no tiene sentido eso que propones.
Ahora no recuerdo la referencia pero hay optotirirstores.

Por otra parte no se puede regular un motor AC por control de fase.


----------



## idem258 (Jun 7, 2012)

ok, no tengo experiencia con esto, como podria activar los agte de los SCR... es que quiero hacer un arranque directo de un motor trifasico con tiristores


----------



## Scooter (Jun 8, 2012)

Con dos optotiristores o dos optoacopladores normales.


----------



## idem258 (Jun 9, 2012)

un opto para cada SCR verdad...


----------



## Scooter (Jun 9, 2012)

Claro. Cada SCR por separado.


----------



## idem258 (Jun 9, 2012)

el 4N25 servira?
no consegui optotiristores


----------



## Scooter (Jun 10, 2012)

Seguramente,  pon las resitencias adecuadas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 10, 2012)

El 4N25 te sirve, pero como es salida a transistor y de baja tensión, requiere una fuente de CC externa 

Con un solo OptoTRIAC se puede excitar a 2 SCR´s, ejemplo en pag.: Nº 4

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/motorola/MOC3042.pdf

Esto me lo hizo notar @nilfred hace bastante tiempo


----------



## idem258 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ah manya!!! no me habia fijado en ese esquema de la figura 8... entonces... puedo usar ese circuito... y las R1 y R2 en que caso se usarian?
Los diodos son para proteccion?
Y este circuito me sirve para cualquier SCR?
Muchas gracias


----------



## idem258 (Jun 13, 2012)

Preguntaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... los tiristores se deben activar todos al mismo tiempo? estaba leyendo un documento que descargue: ver pagina 20 Interruptores de C.A... a lo que entiendo es que no se disparan juntos...


----------



## Scooter (Jun 14, 2012)

En realidad se disparan a 180º (evidentemente) pero como uno está en oposición da igual que lo dispares; no va a cebar. Así que supongo que dará lo mismo que dispares ambos SCR en todos los semiciclos, solo el que esté correctamente polarizado cebará.


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 5, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Por otra parte no se puede regular un motor AC por control de fase.



¿Porqué no puede hacerse? Aun siendo monofásico?

Saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Abr 5, 2013)

Porque la velocidad de los motores AC no depende de la tensión, depende de la frecuencia. Por eso es imprescindible un variador de frecuencia.


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 5, 2013)

Es decir, para un motor monofásico usaría 4 IGB en forma de medio puente y los enciendo de manera de modificar la frecuencia? (Seria una PWM que "simule" una senoidal con frecuencia variable)

Saludos!

PD: Lei que hay excepciones en cuanto a algunos motores, las bombas de lavadoras tampoco pueden ser controladas con SCR (back to back, control tipo dimmer)?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 5, 2013)

Nada serio se puede controlar con un dimmer. La velocidad de un motor de inducción depende de la frecuencia no de la tensión. Reduciendo la tensión se aumenta el deslizamiento y el par cae en picado y el calentamiento sube también a lo bestia.


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 5, 2013)

Cual es el rango de frecuencias recomendado para variar la velocidad de un motor? de 20 a 400Hz?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 5, 2013)

Bueno Amigo, ese dato varia segun el tipo de motor. La velocidad cuando es muy baja,  comienza a escasear la autoventilacion. Ahora llevar a un motor de 2 polos a 400Hz, imaginate!, tienes un jet!.
La velocidad recomendada para un motor sera, la que esta inscripta en su placa. Luego a partir de ahi, hay un margen razonable.


----------



## opamp (Abr 5, 2013)

anthony123, tu nos preguntas si el motor podría ir hasta tal ...xxxRPM, no indicas que carga mueve,....la carga se puede incrementar Linealmente, cuadráticamente ó cúbicamente con el incremento de las RPM, dependerá de las características de la carga.


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 6, 2013)

Esos 400Hz son para el voltaje de linea (variador). Mi idea es como en los conversores AC- DC-AC HP que rectifican 110V alternos (170V continuos) y luego con dos IGBT sacar una cuadrada de frecuencia variable entre 10 a 100Hz, luego filtrar la salida con un pasabajos a 400Hz.

El motor es de una bomba, consume 8,5A a toda carga.


Saludos!

PD offtopic: @opamp tu ciudad Cuzco es muy hermosa, hace tiempo estuve por allá.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 6, 2013)

Se va a calentar como un diablo si alimentas un motor con onda cuadrada, además una bomba es uno de los usos mas exigentes.
Intenta hacerla senoidal o al menos "un poco" senoidal


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 6, 2013)

Precisamente para ello está el pasabajos de 400Hz más un sistema de realimentación para complementar el riple del rectificador.


Saludos y gracias!


----------

